

Is your website ready for new COPPA laws? - michaelburk
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2013/03/19/coppa-stricter-rules-july-underage-kids-on-facebook/

======
michaelburk
I submitted a similar story recently, but felt it was important enough to post
again. We're just learning about the implications of the new COPPA laws that
go into effect on July 1, 2013. It looks like many of the websites in the US
will need to update their data collection policies (incl. Google Analytics,
Optimizely, retargeting cookies, etc.) or otherwise implement an age gate
before users can access the site.

This is bad for the internet... unless you build age gate technology.

